
Anything You Can Do, I Can Do Meta - bootload
http://www.technologyreview.com/Infotech/18047/
======
bootload
_"Software as we know it is the bottleneck on the digital horn of plenty," he
says. "It takes up tremendous resources in talent and time. It's disappointing
and hard to change. It blocks innovation in many organizations ... Anything
that can be done could be done 'meta'."_

The article is about abstractions, Simonyi [0] and how he wants to create
'domainless' tools for users without the requirement for programmers. Except
his of course.

Reference

[0] Charles Simonyi`s dissertation, "Meta-Programming: A Software Production
Method" resulted in Hungarian notation. ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungarian_notation>

